# One night at the beach



## TMorrow (Jun 8, 2017)

1
View attachment 141268

2 View attachment 141269

3 View attachment 141270


----------



## enezdez (Jun 10, 2017)

I like them all especially No. 1 & No. 2 - but if push comes to shove: No. 2 wins for me!!!

Nice Set!!!


----------



## Shafty (Jun 10, 2017)

I like number 2. 
The others just don't have anything that catches my attention and I hate BW for nature shots, nature has colours, not monochrome.


----------



## TMorrow (Jun 11, 2017)

enezdez said:


> I like them all especially No. 1 & No. 2 - but if push comes to shove: No. 2 wins for me!!!
> 
> Nice Set!!!



Thanks Enezdez. I agree that 2 is the stronger image, although I wish I could get it less muddy.


----------



## TMorrow (Jun 11, 2017)

Shafty said:


> I like number 2.
> The others just don't have anything that catches my attention and I hate BW for nature shots, nature has colours, not monochrome.



Thanks Shafty.  It's always good to hear how others view my work. It helps me to understand what I like, and don't like about it.  For me these aren't nature shots as there is very little that is natural about them. I think I'm going more for the surreal.


----------



## Shafty (Jun 11, 2017)

TMorrow said:


> Shafty said:
> 
> 
> > I like number 2.
> ...



Ah ok.I'll keep that in mind and will look again when I'm sober .


----------



## BrentC (Jun 11, 2017)

Really like that second shot.


----------



## TMorrow (Jun 12, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Really like that second shot.



Thanks Brent.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hands down #2, is the winner. I don't see the "muddy" you refer to, maybe  because of the strong visual elements and leading lines. #1 and #3 lack direction, allowing the eye to wander searching for a focal point.


----------



## deeky (Jun 12, 2017)

I agree that #2 is it, but can't get past the feeling that it has a strong lean to the right.  That far shoreline is just too strong and too tilted for me, whether it is reality or not.  But then again, photography really isn't anything more than a perception of reality for any shot.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 12, 2017)

#2 is very nice, but desperately needs leveling!


----------



## TMorrow (Jun 12, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Hands down #2, is the winner. I don't see the "muddy" you refer to, maybe  because of the strong visual elements and leading lines. #1 and #3 lack direction, allowing the eye to wander searching for a focal point.



Thanks Smoke. I've had my suspicions about #1 and #3, and I think you are right.


----------



## TMorrow (Jun 12, 2017)

deeky said:


> I agree that #2 is it, but can't get past the feeling that it has a strong lean to the right.  That far shoreline is just too strong and too tilted for me, whether it is reality or not.  But then again, photography really isn't anything more than a perception of reality for any shot.





tirediron said:


> #2 is very nice, but desperately needs leveling!




Thanks Deeky, and Tirediron.  Now that you mention it you are both absolutely right. I wonder how I missed such an obvious thing?  I usually look specifically at the leveling too. I will be reworking this one for sure. Thank you both.


----------



## TMorrow (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## GWWhite (Jun 13, 2017)

Your remix (leveled) is MUCH better! #2 wins for me now!


----------



## BrentC (Jun 13, 2017)

Much better!


----------



## TMorrow (Jun 13, 2017)

GWWhite said:


> Your remix (leveled) is MUCH better! #2 wins for me now!





BrentC said:


> Much better!



Thanks guys.


----------

